# B&G coilovers....$695..!!!



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

ok, i have been searching around for a few days on both nf.com and sr20forum. every time i find a thread that has them mentiond nothing else is said other than "are they good?" i clicked on one of the links to "mod a car" and realized i had never been there so i started to look around and found the B&G coil overs for $695!!!!!!!!!!! from what i have read on B&G's site they are great! please, can anyone help me? do you think the price is a typo? B&G says they sell for $1400.

here is B&G's description of them.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i just called to order a set for me and i was just about to give them my billing info and they told me ***misprint sorry*** sucks


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

lol DAMN! 1.3k. well we still have hyperco..........


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
I was about to pull my auction on suspension mods when I saw that. but it's $1400 so forget it. My stuff's still for sale.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That would of been a kick ass deal.
From what I've heard, they are a very nice set-up.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

dont rub it in, im pissed enough :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Should of done a screen shot, and made them honor the price.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

actually they are liable by law for a misprint, unless it was noted when you found the price. Federal law says they have to give it to you for rhat price.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well that sucks....i should have done a screen print!

that will be on my to do list when i invent the time machine.


----------

